# Here vs. heel command



## George LeCrenn (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone had a problem with their dog differentiating between the here or heel command? I’ve trained my puppy to recall using “here” command but my new dog trainer said I need to change a command because here are heel sound too similar and it’ll confuse the dog. I’ve never heard of this. ????


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

This is a common misconception. I use both on my personal dogs and there is no problem. Then again...on my working dogs instead of using the "Heel" command I use "Fuss" because all my other commands are in another language. That said, one of our other handlers uses english commands and has no problem either.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope things will work out for you,you said before you found an experienced local trainer.
Is this the same guy?
Your commands will not confuse th dog once he gets used to it,a command is sometimes just a suggestion.
A dog learns a command connected to an action.
I have tried it with different dogs,the dog is more focussed on the exercise then on the command.
When you are all set up to do a dumbell retrieve but you give the search command guess what he is going to do?
Really too bad you can not find a good trainer, did he show you his own dog working?Do you like the way he interacts with his own dog?
Is his dog a happy worker?Has you r trainer put titles on dogs?
How do you want to work your dog?Do you want to have a social dog?
A lot of questions and maybe not really fair but i would like you to think about all of this.
Your dog is around five months now?How is he doing?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Howard and Jack!


For me, Here, Foose, Heel, With Me are all used in one form or another for the dog to walk along my side. 



Here and Heel are so completely different in their use AND sound to the dog that it sounds like nothing more then a confused dog. 



Lack of consistency, poor timing, confusing body language, numerous things can create this. 



Your "trainer" should be able to determine this just from watching/listening to you and your dog. 



Try making the words different such as "Here" sounding a bit higher pitch and "Heel" going down in pitch when you end the word.


I doubt it's the dog.


----------

